# IBS after campylobacter infection.



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

AuthorThornley JP. Jenkins D. Neal K. Wright T. Brough J. Spiller RCInstitutionDepartment of Pathology, University Hospital, Nottingham, United Kingdom.TitleRelationship of campylobacter toxigenicity in vitro to the development of postinfectious irritable bowel syndrome.SourceJournal of Infectious Diseases, 184(5):606-9, 2001 September 1. AbstractCampylobacter enteritis is associated with a significant risk of developing irritable bowel syndrome, but the mechanism is unknown. This study ascertained bowel symptoms in 93 patients 3 months after Campylobacter jejuni enteritis infection. The infecting organisms were cultured, and the effects of culture supernatants on toxin-sensitive epithelial cell monolayers (HEp-2, Green monkey kidney epithelial [Vero], and CHO-K1) were investigated. In all, 50, 43, and 41 of the isolates showed toxigenic effects on HEp-2, CHO-K1, and Vero cells, respectively. Persistently changed bowel habit was reported by 9 of 50 persons with HEp-2 toxin-positive infections but by only 2 of 43 with isolates negative for toxin (chi2=4.0; P<.05). Toxicity to HEp-2 and Vero cells was associated with significantly increased numbers of days with loose stools 6 months after C. jejuni enteritis infection (both, P<.05). Thus, long-term symptoms that occur Campylobacter infection are significantly associated with bacterial toxicity.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------

